# Building up condition slowly



## Cassy (6 January 2018)

My new horse is showing its ribs and is quite poor. I will worm and get teeth checked asap but wondering what would be a sensible feeding routine to build up condition steadily and not hot the horse up. She will be stabled at night with steamed hay and turned out on reasonable grazing each day. Also should i hold off riding her until she has put some condition on?


----------



## Jellymoon (7 January 2018)

My new Horse was a also a bit poor when he arrived 4 weeks ago, and very stressy  so I didn&#8217;t want him on anything too heating either. So I&#8217;ve been feeding him Top Spec Comprehensive balancer, Top Spec Cool Condition cubes, and micronised linseed, plus ad lib hay and as much turnout as possible to help him chill out.
He&#8217;s putting condition on slowly and is looking much better. He probably won&#8217;t really fill out until he can go out on spring grass.
He has also had two wormers two weeks apart and teeth done.


----------



## Shay (7 January 2018)

Does she had as much hay as she will eat?  Lots of good quality forage is the best - and most natural - way to build a horse up.  But if you have a small hard feed you would try adding micronised linseed as a simple and cost effective non heating boost.


----------



## scats (7 January 2018)

Provided the horse isn't dreadfully poor, I would continue to ride, albeit lightly for the time being.  The last thing you want with a new horse is to feed it up and not work it and then find yourself on a very hot and silly horse when you get back on, particularly if you don't know it that well.

I would sort worming and teeth out ASAP and provide good quality forage pretty, as much as it wants.  Feed wise I'd start with a good quality chaff, a comprehensive balancer and micronised linseed.  You could also add a bit of speedi beet in for extra calories.


----------



## Cassy (7 January 2018)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Leo Walker (7 January 2018)

Given the horses age I would want a cushings test ASAP. Cushings can cause them to lose condition and be lethargic, both f which you have mentioned. If it is at all possible I would do this as part of the vetting.


----------

